# Lost bottom end tourque



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

I own a 1993 Nissan maxima and it can whold it's own in the street. I bought it recently. Now they deal is that a couple weeks ago it developed and ehaust leak on the flex joint connectong the headers to the rest of the ehaust system. It was slighlty loud and tolerable to me (heh my girl hated it). So I went and got it fixed aftre a while. Now i noticed a big diference in it power curve mainy that i fel liek i lost a lot of bottom end on the carinsted of gettign that big jolt of power lik a normaly had at 3000 RPm now I got to hit 3500 and 4000 to get some good touge.. Ehh maybe i's just me.
Any one with any tips on how to get this SE to make more power? Yes I have an intake systm. Up next ehaust system and a fuel computer. I have been thinking of porting the heads.
any one with two cents more than welcomed.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Try and reset the computer by unplugging the battery overnight and see if this helps. The computer could've have adjusted to your previous condition and needs to be reset..my penny's worth


----------

